# Branson Summer Rally Anyone?



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

*4 State Rally*​
*Amp service required?*

30 amp3100.00%50 amp00.00%


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Please see update in post #10 below.

New poll question!

Anyone interested in a Rally for those of us in the heartland?

I would be willing to do some/most of the leg work, but not sure what the interest would be.

The poll is suggesting late July - July 30th to Aug 2nd somewhere near Branson is my current thoughts.

Interested???

Paul


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

We would be interested!!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

rgrant78 said:


> We would be interested!!


Awesome, I'm sure there are a few more out there!

Not sure how to 'pin' this to stay up top for visability, but hopefully anyone interested will see it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Bricker417 said:


> Not sure how to 'pin' this to stay up top for visability, but hopefully anyone interested will see it.


Any topic that is posted in the rally section is pinned to the home page, as is this thread about half way down the page.

If dates and location work out, we may be interested.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> Not sure how to 'pin' this to stay up top for visability, but hopefully anyone interested will see it.


Any topic that is posted in the rally section is pinned to the home page, as is this thread about half way down the page.

If dates and location work out, we may be interested.
[/quote]

Looking toward early August...long weekend type thing...maybe in the Branson Area?

See the poll...hopefully we can get a concenus.

Paul


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

If the dates work out we would be interested! Nice to see other OB'ers in the area


----------



## hhcribbs (May 9, 2009)

If the new camper is here by then our family would be in! We love camping over in that area near Tablerock Lake. Good to see we're not alone here in OK.

Thanks


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Climber said:


> If the new camper is here by then our family would be in! We love camping over in that area near Tablerock Lake. Good to see we're not alone here in OK.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome and don't forget the pics of the new rig!

Compton Ridge or Indian Point are hard to beat in Branson.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweathog62 said:


> If the new camper is here by then our family would be in! We love camping over in that area near Tablerock Lake. Good to see we're not alone here in OK.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome and don't forget the pics of the new rig!

Compton Ridge or Indian Point are hard to beat in Branson.
[/quote]

Thanks for the tip...Compton Ridge looks great!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

UPDATE...

1. Compton Ridge says that they should have room for us. The will give us a group discount of 10%. This park is VERY close to Silver Dollar City and not too far at all from Branson. Table Rock Lake is a short drive away as well. If you haven't been down this way in a while, the roads have been dramatically improved...for the most part.









2. Cost is about $35 per night with the above discount.

3. Would be for 7/30 thru 8/2. Of course you can come and go at your leisure.

4. Park web site - www.comptonridge.com

If you are for sure interested please let me know and I will start posting the names and dates on the first post so we can get an idea.

My family and I are VERY excited at the prospect of getting a group together.

Paul


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Can I get a head count of how many are interested in this get together.

Fully casual and in no way affiliated with Outbackers.com of course. (







doug)

Paul


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

We're all for it, so count us in








Thanks for getting this going Paul!
Jeff


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I need to talk to my DW, but since our vacation this year will consist mainly of me replacing siding, facia, and soffit on our home, we talked about perhaps hitting Wisconsin Dells or Silver Dollar City - some place close, but fun for our DD and perhaps a friend. And our DD has never been to SDC, so this may be doable for us - and we may even come a few days early.

I'll get back to you.

Mike


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

MO7Bs said:


> Can I get a head count of how many are interested in this get together.
> 
> Fully casual and in no way affiliated with Outbackers.com of course. (
> 
> ...


 We would be intrested. Will see about setting it up for work and have someone take care of the critters here. Glad to see a "gathering "







close by it's kind of hard for us to get away for very long.

David


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd love to join y'all but just can't work it in this year.

We were there two years ago for the Outbackers.com national rally....







Rob & Judy Outbackers and tdvffjohn and us. Had a great time even though the deal fell through for it being the national rally.

Y'all have a good time.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Wish we could go again this year. As mswalt said, he, tdvffjohn and us were there two years ago and it was great camping and entertainment. We really needed more time, but we enjoyed the mini-rally.
Robert


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

OK...It's a go for us, time off is set and critters will be fed. Lets do this thing







. Just let me know what we need to do.

David


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Everything is set, please see update on new post.

Thanks,

Paul


----------

